# Bumble (Female Syrian Hamster)



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

D.O.B: July 2008 (estimated)
Sex: Female Hamster

Bumble is a shorthaired Syrian Hamster. She is a very sleepy Hamster and not very active which makes her very easy to handle. She is a very cute Hamster.

All adoptions are subject to a home check and the agreement of our terms and conditions found here -
http://www.popcornparadiseanimalrescue.co.uk/termsandconditions.html


----------

